# 66ers Training Camp Opens November 11



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TULSA, Okla., November 9, 2007 - The Tulsa 66ers begin the season with the addition of Milwaukee Bucks assignee, second round draft pick, Ramon Sessions. The onset of the 66ers third season also brings tough assessments for head coach Joey Meyer and newly appointed assistant head coach Aaron Swinson, as a total of 17 players will report to the first practice on Saturday, November 10th at Bixby High School. 
D-League rosters must consist of at least ten and may not exceed a total of 12 players including NBA assignments. If more than two NBA players are assigned at once, a team must reduce its roster to avoid going over the 12 player limit.

Training camp sessions are considered open practices for members of the media. All season ticket holders and media members are invited to meet the team at the University of Tulsa on Friday, November 16th from 11:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m. Please contact Shavon Grayson in advance to confirm location and time of practice sessions.
Details about media day will be sent in an additional release.

2007-08 Tulsa 66ers Training Camp Roster

Name Position Height Weight College
Mustafa Al-Sayyad F 6-9 235 Fresno St.
Abe Badmus G 5-11 175 Bucknell
Dwight Brewington G 6-5 190 Liberty 
Rashid Byrd C 7-1 240 Eastern Okla. JC
Keith Closs C 7-2 215 Central Conn. St
Schea Cotton G 6-6 215 Alabama
Chris Ellis F 6-9 265 Wake Forest
Jason Fontenet G 5-10 165 Oregon State
Mike Hall F 6-8 230 George Washington
Adam Harrington G 6-5 200 Auburn
Dwight Jones G 6-2 180 Houston Baptist
Jeremy Kelly G 6-4 205 Tennessee-Martin
Glen McGowan F 6-9 230 Pepperdine
Scott Merritt C 6-10 240 Marquette
Michael Peeples F 6-7 210 Fairleigh Dickinson
DeAndre Rice G 6-3 200 Florida Atlantic
*Ramon Sessions G 6-3 190 Nevada-Reno

* = NBA assigned player


The Tulsa 66ers will host an exhibition game against the Albuquerque Thunderbirds on November 17, at 6:30 p.m. at the Bartlesville High School Field House, in Bartlesville, Okla. The 66ers are affiliated with the Dallas Mavericks, New York Knicks, and the Milwaukee Bucks who just recently assigned their second round draft pick, Ramon Session to the 66ers roster this season.

The Tulsa 66ers will tip off their third season Friday, Nov. 30 against the Colorado 14ers. Tip off is slated for 7 p.m. at the Expo Square Pavilion. Nineteen of the 66ers' 24 home games will be held on weekends, allowing Tulsa families the opportunity to see professional basketball when it best fits their schedules. For ticket information, log on to tulsa66ers.com or call the ticket office at (918) 585-8444.

The NBA Development League is the NBA's official minor league, and the first-ever basketball league with direct affiliations to NBA teams. Now in its seventh season the D-League's goals are to provide affordable, NBA-caliber entertainment to fans of its 14 teams, as well as continue to develop players, coaches, referees and front-office personnel for the NBA. As the single source for in-season player "call-ups" to the NBA, fans of the D-League enjoy the highest caliber of basketball played outside the NBA. In fact, former D-League players represented 10 percent of NBA players on 2007-08 opening day rosters, numbering 44 in total. In addition, the D-League has produced 25 percent of current NBA referees and 16 current NBA coaches, including head coach Sam Vincent with the Charlotte Bobcats. The D-League is an innovative and rapidly growing sports property that also serves as an experimental testing ground for new initiatives of the NBA and its teams, provides continuing education and professional development resources for its players, and is committed to serving its local communities through D-LEAGUE CARES and grassroots efforts.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ill be keeping a close watch on sessions and merritt. I graduated high school with scott.


----------

